# [2011] Ireland and Scotland



## LKmorris (Nov 27, 2011)

Has any one had good luck getting and using a timeshare out of country?  And how complicated was that option?  I really am okay with keeping my timeshare since selling it is a non-option.  But I wish we could utilize it more.  I believe my husband thinks that this type of time share does not offer any hunting/fishing/kick back and enjoy resorts.  I didn't really see any in the RCI--sad to say I haven't researched it much lately.  Any suggestions?   LK


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2011)

I would not expect to be able to go to Ireland or Scotland and hunt, but fishing might be possible.  Most people go to the UK to explore the UK - it's a long expensive way to go to just kick back.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 27, 2011)

In 2006 we were able to book two weeks back-to-back in Scotland & England.  I believe I booked the RCI exchanges during the summer of '05 for Nov '06.

As for Ireland, I was able to pick up an RCI exchange for Ireland in Dec '10 for next April ('12).  I had hoped to pick up another week to double up with this one, but gave up and found a cottage which at the end of the day, was actually less expensive when you consider the MF+RCI Int'l exchange fee.


----------



## Pompey Family (Nov 28, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I would not expect to be able to go to Ireland or Scotland and hunt, but fishing might be possible.  Most people go to the UK to explore the UK - it's a long expensive way to go to just kick back.



You can certainly hunt deer in Scotland and there's also plenty of fishing, both sea and freshwater.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> You can certainly hunt deer in Scotland and there's also plenty of fishing, both sea and freshwater.



How difficult is it for an American to hunt in Scotland?   I would guess that transporting weapons, licensing, etc. would be difficult and costly.


----------



## Pompey Family (Nov 28, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> How difficult is it for an American to hunt in Scotland?   I would guess that transporting weapons, licensing, etc. would be difficult and costly.



You certainly can't bring your own rifles here.  You can rent them from the hunt lodges.  No requirement for licences etc.

There are many websites that you can look at as there are a number of estates dotted around Scotland that offer hunting.  Have a look at this link which should give you an idea of what the companies offer:

http://www.deer-stalking.co.uk/deer-stalking/your-week.php


----------



## LKmorris (Oct 23, 2013)

*took me a long time to respond*

I was speaking about my husband not understanding that you can exchange your timeshare to places more outdoors-type (hunting-fishing).  I didn't expect to travel overseas to hunt.  I could, although I would like to explore and tour.  Thanks for all your help way back (years before this)...I am not very good at going back in and checking mail.  Sorry.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome back, and good job finding your thread after 2 years!


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 24, 2013)

We've exchanged into Scotland (outside Glasgow), London, and Stratford.  European exchanges are definitely possible, not easy, but possible, and, as in the U.S., it's easier to exchange into resorts that aren't in cities.


----------

